# Draft Thread



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

So, Wiggins is first.

Wojnarowski reporting Jabari #2 .

No excitement yet.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Looking forward to some trade action tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon going 4.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Exum 5.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Stauskas gone, according to Woj. Still trade up for McDermott?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Some predictable picks and some head scratchers so far. 

Stauskas to Sacramento just kills me, I have no idea why they keep drafting SG's.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bizarre moves by the 76'rs. I would have taken Exum way before I would have thought of Peyton. They honestly could have had Embiid at 10 IMO.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Some predictable picks and some head scratchers so far.
> 
> Stauskas to Sacramento just kills me, I have no idea why they keep drafting SG's.


And reports are they're keeping him.

Wonder whether Bulls will trade for Denver's pick of McDermott.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

And reports are we are indeed trading for him...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> And reports are they're keeping him.
> 
> Wonder whether Bulls will trade for Denver's pick of McDermott.


Its looking more and more like Saric will be the pick at 16 and Nurkic at 19 if available of course. 

If the Bulls strike out on free agency... Wow this will be one ugly night. I sooo wish we tanked. ugh, I really wanted Stauskas or McDermot. 

Gary Harris or Rodney hood.... Meh. 

TJ Warren... maybe.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Strike that. McDermott to the Bulls!

I really would have preferred Stauskas, but oh well.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hope that's a good move.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Hope that's a good move.


This probably spells the end for Tony Snell, I think the move now if for Love. Carmelo kinda makes McDermott redundant, unless they move McDermott to the 4... then again that leaves Taj and Mirotic in an interesting spot lol.. 

Interesting things will go down next month.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Strike that. McDermott to the Bulls!
> 
> I really would have preferred Stauskas, but oh well.


Agreed with this...I wanted Stauskas, he was my guy, but the cat was out the bag, he's a talented guy who went too high for us to get him.

McDermott will be a good player. I think the Wally comparisons are spot on, right down to their college #'s, physical profile, and style of play. Not my favorite guy in this draft but he certainly fills a need (pure shooter) and is a safe bet to have a nice NBA career.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Saric to Orlando for Peyton... Man these two teams are just doing some dumb things. 

Philadelphia just threw down the TANK GAUNTLET for next year. 2 lottery picks that will not even play 1 minute to start next season lol.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

While I think the McDermott pick is a fine one. I have to feel a bit disappointed that this Bobcats pick we have heard about for several years as a valuable asset has basically turned into some cap relief.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Well the thing is, the Bulls are going all in on Melo. Trading up saves some cap room, and McDermott likely means Dunleavy's contract will be unloaded for more cap space.

It will suck if Melo doesn't sign here but obviously the Bulls feel they have to take a shot at this.

McDermott will fit in just fine w/ Derrick, Melo, Joakim, and Taj. He will be a 6th/7th man from day 1, NBA ready. If Melo comes here, he's a solid backup SF but can also play alongside him for long stretches at the forward spots or on the wings. His offensive versatility will fit well regardless...McDermott can really play off the ball well.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482340374145675264


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We also gave up a 2nd next year, apparently.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

IMO, there is more to including Anthony Randolph here than meets the eye. The Bulls are up to something juicy. Randolph is an expiring $1.8M contract. This either means we are using him as a trade piece for someone, or have a trade lined up for Taj Gibson, in which case Randolph is the discount replacement for Taj. I find the latter unlikely...though not impossible since we may need to unload Gibson's contract to sign Melo. Randolph definitely has talent so don't rule out Thibs turning him into something if he does stick around.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Like I said before, there better be a big trade coming in July. Denver gets Afflalo for peanuts and gets 3 draft picks for a guy who never played one minute in the NBA.... Bobcats pick basically turned into Anthony Randolph..... Ugh, I really hope something big is in the making.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Like I said before, there better be a big trade coming in July. Denver gets Afflalo for peanuts and gets 3 draft picks for a guy who never played one minute in the NBA.... Bobcats pick basically turned into Anthony Randolph..... Ugh, I really hope something big is in the making.


It is obvious the Bulls are trying to sign Melo and position themselves to acquire him either out right or via S&T. Key word is "trying"....they will make their pitch, they have already cleared the space, and the rest is up to Melo. It will suck if we strike out but gotta try anyways, and it is clear they are doing their part. Hell even Thibs and Noah are doing their parts w/ recruiting Melo.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Cameron Bairstow is Bulls' 2nd round pick. That explains why the Bulls were scouting countless New Mexico games this year. Reunites with Tony Snell.

Not expecting much from this guy, or any late 2nd rounders, though gotta say this guy sure did score this past season...20 ppg in only 32 minutes. Elite mid-range shooter, strong inside play, decent athlete for a guy his size (6'10, 250 lbs). Seems kind of like a Tyler Hansbrough clone...best case scenario is what Tyler is today, career hustle backup with some occasional bursts of scoring.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> It is obvious the Bulls are trying to sign Melo and position themselves to acquire him either out right or via S&T. Key word is "trying"....they will make their pitch, they have already cleared the space, and the rest is up to Melo. It will suck if we strike out but gotta try anyways, and it is clear they are doing their part. Hell even Thibs and Noah are doing their parts w/ recruiting Melo.


They haven't cleared any space yet. 

Houston has cleared space, Houston will continue to clear space and they just drafted a high potential europlayer. They are becoming a much more attractive destination. 

I'm sorry, but I think the Bulls need to make a move for Love NOW. I seriously doubt Melo will sign here, and I hate the idea of a HUGE sign and trade for Melo. Can you imagine paying him 25 million a year when hes 33?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes technically I mispoke, but I would be staggered if they don't have the moves already lined up to clear the necessary space for a Melo signing.

The Bulls are on Melo's interview list per reports. Don't be surprised if they don't execute some of these moves (salary dumps, e.g., Dunleavy) until a commitment has been reached with Melo. If that commitment never happens, then they may not pull the trigger at all on the moves to avoid losing assets.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> They haven't cleared any space yet.
> 
> Houston has cleared space, Houston will continue to clear space and they just drafted a high potential europlayer. They are becoming a much more attractive destination.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I think the Bulls need to make a move for Love NOW. I seriously doubt Melo will sign here, and I hate the idea of a HUGE sign and trade for Melo. Can you imagine paying him 25 million a year when hes 33?



In fairness, the Bulls would be complete and total idiots if they were clearing space now, because it would mean they would lack the pieces to execute a sign & trade, which may well be Melo's preferred way of coming to the team (and is also the superior acquisition method for the Bulls).

Keep your pants on. And yes, I can imagine paying Melo that much.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> In fairness, the Bulls would be complete and total idiots if they were clearing space now, because it would mean they would lack the pieces to execute a sign & trade, which may well be Melo's preferred way of coming to the team (and is also the superior acquisition method for the Bulls).
> 
> Keep your pants on. And yes, I can imagine paying Melo that much.


Strong post. I never believed that Anthony would be willing to accept whatever the Bulls could clear...it's gotta be a S&T and that means that the Knicks' needs need to be considered.

As for McDermott, I like the pick a lot. The kid gets the game and that's a very big deal to me and it should be a big deal to everyone else. His "lack of athleticism" doesn't bother me much. He's an average athlete (by NBA standards) much like Shane Battier was an average NBA athlete. He'll more than hold his own.

Also important, Thibodeau apparently loves McDermott. It's good to see GarPax and Thibodeau on the same page.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> In fairness, the Bulls would be complete and total idiots if they were clearing space now, because it would mean they would lack the pieces to execute a sign & trade, which may well be Melo's preferred way of coming to the team (and is also the superior acquisition method for the Bulls).
> 
> Keep your pants on. And yes, I can imagine paying Melo that much.


That doesn't mean they can't amnesty Boozer. No way any team is taking him back in a trade. Maybe the T-Wolves would do it, but NO WAY in hell would the Knicks do it.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I wonder if Taj won't be dealt for some future 1sts

Rose/Augustin?
Butler/Snell
McDermott/Snell
Anthony/Mirotic
Noah/Smith


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I heard Thibs on a radio interview this afternoon.

Paraphrasing, he said that they had really been focused on McDermott. He already has one elite NBA skill, and he should be able to step into the league and knock down his shot at a high rate. Thibs said he was not just a spot up shooter as he can catch and shoot and put the ball on the floor a little. The most interesting comment to me, was that he believed McDermott would be an above average defender.

Jay Bilas is also on the record saying that McDermott would be a decent defender at the next level.

Offensively, his game reminds me a lot of a SF version of Dirk. He's crafty enough offensively to get space, and he can knock down shots with that space. He also has the step back hop off of one foot that should be very hard to defend if he can knock that down with regularity as he did in college.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> That doesn't mean they can't amnesty Boozer. No way any team is taking him back in a trade. Maybe the T-Wolves would do it, but NO WAY in hell would the Knicks do it.


Umm, yes. Yes it does.

1. Even if the Bulls could amnesty Boozer, there is no way you would actually do so before exhausting sign and trade scenarios. There would be literally no benefit whatsoever and significant potential detriment if you amnestied him now. His salary is a likely necessary component (along with actual positive value sweeteners) of any sign and trade deal.

2. Even more importantly, *nobody can be amnestied until July 10*, which, not coincidentally, is the first day FAs can sign. So, your criticism of a lack of moment I this regard is in fact a total fantasy. You are making up complaints when none exist. If the Bulls don't clear the space after. July 10, by all means, fire away. But right now, please be mindful of the actual requirements of the CBA before launching into unfounded complaints.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I've always assumed the Bulls wouldn't amnesty Boozer until the last possible day necessary, presumably right before the season starts. There is no point to amnesty him sooner unless we needed to get contracts officially inked (can still agree to contracts before amnestying Boozer). Until then the Bulls will continue to seek opportunities to unload him to a team who can absorb him out right. 

Personally I don't see why there aren't a few teams w/ cap space who wouldn't be interested in a 1-yr rental of Boozer. He is known as a good teammate, veteran leader; good locker room guy for a young team; and still an above average PF offensively. Orlando, Philly, Utah, & Toronto could easily absorb 1-yr, $15M since they are under the cap and unlikely to land any premier free agents. It'd be just like the Bulls with Antonio Davis back in 2004/2005. [Philly in particular SHOULD be interested, look at their pathetic roster; Boozer could at least prevent them from being historically bad but still land in the high lotto next season; in their frontcourt it's rookie Nerlens Noel and Embiid out for the season; they have huge cap space too]

On that note, if we pulled off that trade would the Bulls get a large TPE? If so that would be perfect for a Melo S&T.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I've always assumed the Bulls wouldn't amnesty Boozer until the last possible day necessary, presumably right before the season starts. There is no point to amnesty him sooner unless we needed to get contracts officially inked (can still agree to contracts before amnestying Boozer). Until then the Bulls will continue to seek opportunities to unload him to a team who can absorb him out right.


The amnesty period is only a week long, FYI, so you can't wait until just before the season.

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/6/16/5810740/nba-key-dates-free-agency-draft


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I wasn't aware that a player had to wait till July 10 to be amnestied, I thought any team could do it as soon as players could opt out of their contracts. 




> There would be literally no benefit whatsoever and significant potential detriment if you amnestied him now. His salary is a likely necessary component (along with actual positive value sweeteners) of any sign and trade deal.


Again, who is going to trade for him? Who is going to give up anything of value that's going to net back Carmelo Anthony or Kevin Love. The best time to trade him would have been before the draft, when the Bulls had 3 valuable assets (2 2014 picks and next years Kings pick), now they just have 1.

The idea of trading Boozer relies so heavily on other teams practically helping us out. Do you really think Phil Jackson is going to help out the Bulls? Taking on Carlos Boozer and accepting Butler and Taj means they would be paying nearly 50 million in PF's alone next season (Boozer, Taj and Amare).

You can say, well trade him to a fringe Playoff team. like who?
On paper it doesn't sound like a horrible idea for the Hornets who can fit in guys like Boozer and Dunleavy but again that's asking them to use up a significant amount of their cap flexibility, and for what? 

Toronto? Doubt it.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> I heard Thibs on a radio interview this afternoon.
> 
> Paraphrasing, he said that they had really been focused on McDermott. He already has one elite NBA skill, and he should be able to step into the league and knock down his shot at a high rate. Thibs said he was not just a spot up shooter as he can catch and shoot and put the ball on the floor a little. The most interesting comment to me, was that he believed McDermott would be an above average defender.
> 
> ...


That is one part I hadn't thought of before, but now that you say it, it's pretty much exactly what he is. He's not the 7 footer that Dirk is though, or even above average for his position. I'm pretty excited about what the Bulls managed to pull in here. Cautiously optimistic. More so after seeing that Thibs and Bilas think he can be a decent/above average defender at the NBA level. 

I liked the 2nd rounder as well. 20 PPG and a big motor guy, that works for me at that point in the draft. 

Now it'll be perfect if the Bulls can manage to retain McDermott and add Love (I've resigned myself to the fact that Love is gone from Minnesota, which sucks since they're the team I can go see live more easily and are on tv all the time here, so I want the Bulls to get him). 

Rose
Butler
McDermott
Love
Noah

That's a nice starting 5, even if the rest of the team is gutted to bring in Love. Gives you good defenders at the 2 and 5, pure scorers at the 1, 3 and 4, along with a rebounding machine at the 4 and a good one at the 5. Young team too.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

McDermott is so similar to Wally Szcerbiak it's not even funny. They had nearly identical college numbers for mid-major schools, same physical profile, same strengths & weaknesses, and I predict that McDermott's NBA career will resemble Wally World's as well. And that isn't a bad thing, Wally was a damn good player: 17-18 ppg on super efficiency in his prime, always played hard, threat from scoring anywhere on the floor. If I'm right about that, McDermott should be a solid #3 option if the Bulls can land Melo. Melo #1 , Rose #2 , McDermott #3 , eventually Mirotic #4 , then Noah #5 is a really deep and versatile scoring unit.

I don't mind the "mini Dirk" comparison either. I mean if you took Dirk and just shrunk him by 4 inches he would pretty much be Wally or Doug in a nut shell. A big part of what makes Dirk who he is, is that he's 7-feet tall and plays like that from the PF position. The same skill set in a smaller person is simply not as effective, but still a very good player.

If some of these comparisons are off, I still think Doug's absolute floor as an NBA player is Kyle Korver, due to his pure 3-pt stroke, size, and quick release. That makes him fairly bust proof b/c Korver is a very high floor and I just don't see him being any worse than that. His ceiling isn't too much higher than most people's expectations though, maybe that of a Glen Rice or someone like that who was a big time scorer/shooter at SF but not too dynamic off the dribble or in the lane.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

McDermott does something this team sorely needs. Scores. With a refurbished Rose or not, the need was there for someone who can put the round thing into the cylinder with efficiency. 

It also means we have someone who can bury shots from kickouts from a driving Rose. And potentially, more than one of those on the court at the same time.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

yodurk said:


> McDermott is so similar to Wally Szcerbiak it's not even funny. They had nearly identical college numbers for mid-major schools, same physical profile, same strengths & weaknesses, and I predict that McDermott's NBA career will resemble Wally World's as well. And that isn't a bad thing, Wally was a damn good player: 17-18 ppg on super efficiency in his prime, always played hard, threat from scoring anywhere on the floor. If I'm right about that, McDermott should be a solid #3 option if the Bulls can land Melo. Melo #1 , Rose #2 , McDermott #3 , eventually Mirotic #4 , then Noah #5 is a really deep and versatile scoring unit.
> 
> I don't mind the "mini Dirk" comparison either. I mean if you took Dirk and just shrunk him by 4 inches he would pretty much be Wally or Doug in a nut shell. A big part of what makes Dirk who he is, is that he's 7-feet tall and plays like that from the PF position. The same skill set in a smaller person is simply not as effective, but still a very good player.
> 
> If some of these comparisons are off, I still think Doug's absolute floor as an NBA player is Kyle Korver, due to his pure 3-pt stroke, size, and quick release. That makes him fairly bust proof b/c Korver is a very high floor and I just don't see him being any worse than that. His ceiling isn't too much higher than most people's expectations though, maybe that of a Glen Rice or someone like that who was a big time scorer/shooter at SF but not too dynamic off the dribble or in the lane.


I am watching the Xavier-Creighton game that has been on my DVR waiting to be watched since January 12th right now. I think he'll be much better than Korver personally. The only thing I've ever seen Korver do is catch and shoot. McDermott has a much more vast offensive arsenal, and thus a more complete all-around game. Moves without the ball great, and I don't mean running around screens to get to the corner for an open 3 like Korver does, I mean cutting to the basket for a contested layup as well as the expected moves to get open for a 3. Quick release, great shot, good pull-ups from mid-range, can cut to the hoop. Dude's a stud. What I'm most anxious to see out of him now, is how good he'll be when the other team isn't focusing on him so much. I know he'll be going against better defenders, but he also won't be the focus of the defense (assuming Rose is there and healthy as well, and the Bulls acquire someone else to help them score that is.....as it was this year, maybe he'd attract as much defensive attention there as he did in college). 

I agree about Dirk. Which is why I mentioned him not being a 7 footer. That is what is going to keep Dirty Doug from being like Dirty Dirk. He doesn't have any special physical characteristic to go with his elite talent and his vast offensive arsenal like Dirk does due to that 7 foot height. He's certainly not Adam Morrison though, even if he is lacking some athletically. His 20 extra lbs certainly helps there.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Speaking of that Xavier-Creighton, Paxson was at that game, sitting at the scorer's table (along with the Magic's asst GM) scouting McDermott. It's no wonder he drafted him after seeing that game. Great effort the whole game, solid on D, hustle-type that Thibs will like, and great offensively. I debated going to see Creighton play this year after that Villanova game. Now that Dougie is a Bull I really wish I had.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

McDermott's game ironically enough reminds me of Carmelo's at the college level I don't think it translates the same because doug lack's Anthony's ball handling ability and athleticism .

he takes guys bigger than him outside and posts smaller guys...but he's a scorer and a shotmaker

in thibs offense he should resemble deng in how he is used but he'll be just more efficient because he is a better shooter.


----------

